# Pakistan: On the streets



## Dance

*A vendor holds his balloons while sitting in a Taxi driving along a road in preparation for Valentine's Day in Islamabad.*





*A boy plays golf along a railway track, with the attention of friends in Lahore.*





*A view of an illuminated mosque during celebrations marking Eid-e-Milad-un-Nabi, the birthday of Prophet Mohammad, in Karachi. Muslims across Pakistan will celebrate the birth of the Prophet Mohammed on February 16*





*A vendor selling toys waits for customers in Karachi.*





*Roadside vendor sells vegetables during a beautiful snow fall in Chitral, Pakistan.*





*A gorgeous view of the clouds hovering on the sky over the capital seen from the road leading to Daman-e-Koh, Islamabad*





*A student getting ready to throw the weight during Federal Board Inter Collegiate Girls Athletics Meet Session at Jinnah Sports Complex*

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Dance

*An illuminated view of the PTA building decorated with colourful lights in Islamabad*





*Men march with torches as they celebrate Eid Miladun Nabi in Lahore.*





*A man is seen at a mosque during celebrations marking Eid Miladun Nabi in Peshawar*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## The HBS Guy

Nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Empress Market *





*Powdered spices such as chilli, tumeric and cumin are piled high &#8211; like colourful hills.*










*A fried-fish stand sells raw and cooked fish. The fish is marinated in spicy "masala" and then batter-fried to make a delicious and easy meal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nice pics..keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*If sifted through carefully, customers can also find classics that are easily a couple of centuries old, and sometimes even a first-edition.*





*Many booksellers told this reporter that the publishing industry is flourishing in Lahore when compared to the slower pace in Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dalai Lama

Nothing like some oily, fat-filled street food!


----------



## Dance

*Very few people may know this but the official name for Bottle Gali is Hassan Ali Lane.*





*Scrap collectors from the city, purchase bottles from peoples&#8217; homes and then sell them to shops at Bottle Gali. They also sell broken bottles, which are then recycled for other purposes.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## integra

nice pics and colours. Love the first balloon picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StingRoy

Dance said:


> *A fried-fish stand sells raw and cooked fish. The fish is marinated in spicy "masala" and then batter-fried to make a delicious and easy meal.*


Looks delicious! ... Is this in Karachi?


----------



## Areesh

Dance said:


> *Roadside vendor sells vegetables during a beautiful snow fall in Chitral, Pakistan.*



This is one is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance

StingRoy said:


> Looks delicious! ... Is this in Karachi?


 
Yup burn or bun (can't remember the correct name) market


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

OMG what if a sudden gust of wind blows some of that into someone's face


Dance said:


> *Powdered spices such as chilli, tumeric and cumin are piled high &#8211; like colourful hills.*



what the heck , u made me hungry for fish and chips 


> *A fried-fish stand sells raw and cooked fish. The fish is marinated in spicy "masala" and then batter-fried to make a delicious and easy meal.*


 This is not fair, i want some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Dance said:


> Yup burn or bun (can't remember the correct name) market


 
It is burns road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

StingRoy said:


> Looks delicious! ... Is this in Karachi?


I would hazard so, the vendor's facial hair is neither from Lahaur nor Isloo nor Multan nor Peshawar.

@Areesh, Burnes Road, named after J. Burnes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beautiful pictures! Keep em comin.


----------



## Dance

*People gather outside an illuminated mosque during celebrations marking Eid Miladun Nabi in Karachi.*





*The Standard Bottle Store is one of the most well-known shops in the area and has been around for at least a few decades.*










*The famous tea of Waheed Hotel in Ramaswami area attracts a huge number of tea addicts.*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hammy007

Dance said:


> Yup burn or bun (can't remember the correct name) market


 
burns road


----------



## Dance

*A worker stitches two leather halves together with a spherical core inside to form a cricket ball.*





*A worker adjusts the grip on the handle of a cricket bat.*





*An attractive view of the city after snowfall in Rawalkot*





*Chai, the essential drink before, during and after meals is available throughout the day. A worker from the tea shop goes around delivering tea to all parts of the market &#8211; just like in Bohri Bazaar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SpArK

Amazing pics... its full of life..wonderful thread.. good job guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Initially, when the market was established, any encroachment along the walkways was strictly forbidden. This ensured that the Empress Market remained clean and organised.*





*Fruits and vegetables sold at Empress Market are very fresh and nominally priced when compared to other markets in the city. *





*People light fireworks as they celebrate Eid Miladun Nabi in Lahore*





*A man stands in front of an illuminated Punjab provincial assembly building during celebrations marking Eid Miladun Nabi. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance

*A passenger waits for transport to move into hotels after PIA cancelled their flight at Benazir airport in Islamabad.*





*Pakistani paramilitary soldiers stand guard at the Benazir Bhutto International Airport.*





*inside the Mir's palace, Karimabad*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dance

://i1.tribune.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/circus-tent-reuter1.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-Faz

*This is classic:*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## T-Faz

*New Year - Karachi:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Always wanted a mustang,sting ray,hemi kuda or a camaro !!!!or a bloody Z!

But couldnt find one!

Wat a shame.


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Dance said:


>


 
Once upon a time that building use to be a Masonic Master's Lodge.


----------



## T-Faz



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Desert Fox

Dance said:


> *inside the Mir's palace, Karimabad*


 
that's a beautiful view!!!


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Dance said:


> *A fried-fish stand sells raw and cooked fish. The fish is marinated in spicy "masala" and then batter-fried to make a delicious and easy meal.*



This is my favourite spot, always use to hang out here with friends after getting some books from urdu bazar, And during this time of year the fish just tastes aweseome. Also shop at behind has some great Kheer and RasMalai...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rangbaaz

I would like to thank all of you for sharing such beautiful pictures.


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

zabarsast yaro , awsomatic pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

After watchin these pics ..........

YouTube - Ae Watan Pak Watan
This is all i can say.. AYE WATAN PAK WATAN... AEY MERAY PYARE WATAN..PAK WATAN...

KHOUN JOSH MARTA HAI YAAAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rural balouchistan




















My fav pic frm a village in sibbi balouchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

*Pakistan's flag hosted on a slum Islamabad. *One of my personal favorites.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Great picture.
Thanks for sharing.
Please keep coming.


----------



## Pukhtoon

YAAr yeh kaisi picz hain ? Kasam se kuch ajeeb sa feel hota hai .... Dil kartha hai Bas dekhta jaon Dekhta jaon.

Thanks Guys Thank u So muCh for these Picz.


MODz plz make this thread sticky !!


----------



## Areesh

Pukhtoon said:


> YAAr yeh kaisi picz hain ? Kasam se kuch ajeeb sa feel hota hai .... Dil kartha hai Bas dekhta jaon Dekhta jaon.
> 
> Thanks Guys Thank u So muCh for these Picz.
> 
> 
> MODz plz make this thread sticky !!


 
Because these are the pics of common Pakistani. Those Pakistanis who irrespective of all the problems, crises or dooms day theories published in foreign media believe in Pakistan and never let their optimism shattered by no matter what happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

A farmer cutting grass in Azad Kashmir.







Street Hawker selling lime juice in Chakswari, Azad Kashmir.


----------



## mehru

Agree with you Areesh.

These are the real Pakistanis who have no idea of what the world thinks about them. They just live their lives and believe in their ideology called Pakistan.

Thanks everyone who has contributed to this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance

Thanks for the responses guys! I started this thread because I saw a slide show on Dawn called Pakistan: on the streets and that inspired me to post more pictures of daily life in Pakistan. This is just to show that the taliban, corrupt politicians, mullahs, zardari, mumtaz qadri, faisal shehzad, etc do not represent true Pakistanis but these people do. And after seeing/posting these pictures I realize why I love Pakistan even in these troubling times 

So feel free to post more pictures and keep this thread going!


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pukhtoon

the THANKS button on which i am clicking is nothing for the work you are doing !!

Thanksssssssssssssssssssssss buddy .

Keep them Coming .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Pukhtoon said:


> the THANKS button on which i am clicking is nothing for the work you are doing !!
> 
> Thanksssssssssssssssssssssss buddy .
> 
> Keep them Coming .....


 
No problem, I enjoy posting these pictures  

Feel free to post pictures too


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

The boy is playing billiard on the street !!!!!!!


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance

http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/1165326.jpg?v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF878921F7C3FC3F69D929FDCEF21FB6832E235F3AE5440D7936713E504D7869E14CAA28E30A760B0D811297[/IMG

[IMG]http://farm1.static.flickr.com/124/422948252_af4d4dca54.jpg?v=0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KS

Dance said:


>


 
DO you guys have these Bajaj Chetaks over there also ?


----------



## Dance

Karthic Sri said:


> DO you guys have these Bajaj Chetaks over there also ?


 
I wasn't sure what that was, so I googled it and apparently this picture may be India not Pakistan. Because I dont think those scooters are sold in Pakistan.


So my bad lol


----------



## KS

Dance said:


> I wasn't sure what that was, so I googled it and apparently this picture may be India not Pakistan. Because I dont think those scooters are sold in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> So my bad lol



The license plate reads "B(D)L 7S 2116" Do you have those types in Pak ??

But looking at the cloth on the Handlebar (looks from a temple), I guess it should be India. More probably Delhi.


----------



## Hyde

Dance said:


> I wasn't sure what that was, so I googled it and apparently this picture may be India not Pakistan. Because I dont think those scooters are sold in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> So my bad lol


 
we used to have such scooters in Pakistan - but nobody liked it so the production was ultimately discontinued

One of my cousin still have one scooter but if i am not wrong its model is about 20 years old and he does not want to want sell it as he grew up riding the same scooter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

Karthic Sri said:


> The license plate reads "B(D)L 7S 2116" Do you have those types in Pak ??
> 
> But looking at the cloth on the Handlebar (looks from a temple), I guess it should be India. More probably Delhi.


 
I don't think so. 

You're probably right though, its probably somewhere India!


----------



## KS

Zaki said:


> we used to have such scooters in Pakistan - but nobody liked it so the production was ultimately discontinued
> 
> One of my cousin still have one scooter but if i am not wrong its model is about 20 years old and he does not want to want sell it as he grew up riding the same scooter


 


Yo dude, *IT* was the vehicle that made India move on wheels. Still ask any man who grew up in the late 80s and early 90s, he would say his dream vehice was a Bajaj Chetak. I can safely say it was the first vehicle of 'middle-class' India. The India that came into being after the 1991 economic liberalisation.

We still have a 1989 model and still not have sold it. It is a part of our family.

But yes, tastes vary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

I saw it quite frequently in Pakistan in the 90s. Maybe not was frequently as some of the other vehicles, but it was there.


----------



## Pukhtoon

In Pakistan we hav these Called VESPA SCOOTERS !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kugga

This is my city (Sahiwal) 's bus terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kugga



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kugga



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kugga



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kugga



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kugga

I m lovin' it .... Kaash basant ho saktee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

thanks for the amazing pictures!! I wish I can visit pakistan someday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Whiplash

Well even though we're enemies, theres no harm in admitting your country is very beautiful 
You guys should start a campaign similar to incredible india. It has increased tourism here manifold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IBRIS

*Peshawar during early 1930s*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance

http://cache1.asset-cache.net/xc/86293397.jpg?
v=1&c=IWSAsset&k=2&d=77BFBA49EF8789215ABF3343C02EA548F258CBC1047BC6B874EC6AA7EB25A686E8BC0FC5BEC71DBAE30A760B0D811297

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

This thread should be sticky. Mods, you listenin'?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance

*Participants get ready for the start of Islamabad's German Shepherd Sieger Show 2011. -Photo by Online*





*Art enthusiasts pictured at the Center for Excellence in Art and Design MEUT Jamshoro. -Photo by Online*





*Students take keen interest in handmade decoration items at a stall during an exhibition held at Government Girls Middle School Chowki Mamraiz in Peshawar.*





*A participant competes in the Mr Balochistan Body Building competition in Quetta. -Photo by Online*





*Attendants at a cattle show in Sukkur pause to witness a camel dance. -Photo by Online*





*http://www.dawn.com/wp-content/gallery/land-of-pure/tourapp.jpg*





*Traditional drummers perform during the Urs of Baba Lasoori Shah in Faisalabad. -Photo by Online*





*Donkey- cart riders take part in race from Gulbai to Kothari Parade arranged by Hamara Karachi Foundation on occasion of the &#8220;Hamara Karachi Festival&#8221;*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance

*Picnickers enjoy sand sculptures which were prepared by an artist at Sea View Beach in Karachi *





*A cobbler preparing traditional shoes at his shop in Multan.*





*Students painting on a wall during Street Art Competition at Mustafa Abad, Lahore.*





*The nooks of the Pakistan monument give beautiful view as these four walls represent the culture of Sindh, Punjab, Balochistan and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province of Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

Thanks guys for such beautiful pictures! Insha Allah I will contribute to it as well!


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Faz

*Dawoodi Bohras celebrating their Centenary*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sur

&#1672;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587; &#1610;&#1575;&#1585; &#1583;&#1604; &#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1603;&#1585; &#1583;&#1610;&#1575; &#1607;&#1746;


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

Thank you very much, very bold and honest photos...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## red_baron

---------- Post added at 09:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------


----------



## red_baron

my eyes r beautiful by fahadee, on Flickr





we r happy by fahadee, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance




----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Dance said:


>


 
^ I think its India, Cycle is 'HERO'!

Nice thread.


----------



## Dance

Gentle Typhoon said:


> ^ I think its India, Cycle is 'HERO'!
> 
> Nice thread.




I think I got this picture off Dawn and it said it was Pakistan. 
Could be wrong though.

Thanks though!


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Dance said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am I the only one seeing sub-Saharan motifs in Henna on the donkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Very nice pic's thx but off topic just alittle i want to see a upraising againt this courpt gov soon that would be the real Pakistan on the streets.


----------



## mehru

This wonderful thread still running. 

Dance! Special thanks to you for these pics. Keep them coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pandarunner

Great pics. I like the people's eyes most. They are so bright and innocent. Incredible&#65281;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AsianLion

Excellent Pics !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

This is the first time I came across this thread.. i could stop going through all the pages at least 3 times... these are wonderfully shot pictures... great work ..keep it up...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## parth

well I am quite impressed...


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shak

Dance said:


> *People gather outside an illuminated mosque during celebrations marking Eid Miladun Nabi in Karachi.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Standard Bottle Store is one of the most well-known shops in the area and has been around for at least a few decades.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The famous tea of Waheed Hotel in Ramaswami area attracts a huge number of tea addicts.*


 
What is *CHINA dental clinic *and *Chinese dentist* in 3rd pic?


----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

*WE STAND UNITED*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Tears...in my eyes...man..

Thanks for all these pictures.. 

Shows me once again that I should be grateful for being who I am and where I came from, it shows us where home really is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

http://www.dawn.com/wp-content/gallery/ship-breaking-at-gadani/shipbreaking-c.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

great pictures Dance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mech

One of the most beautiful threads I have ever come across on this forum. I am deeply grateful for this treat dance. It made me realize how similar both our nations are.....*sigh*.... it's a real pity. Fate is indeed very cruel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

Believe it or not...but I am going to save most , if not all the pics in here for my personal collection. I think it's very nice to keep things in perspective before making stray comments on this forum and making real world decisions.


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Eight-year-old Zaafir turned up for the rally, joined by vans full of children, motorcycles and luxury cars decked out in PTI and Pakistan flags. PHOTO: NEFER SEHGAL/EXPRESS STORY





Angry Pakistani cricket fans burn posters of disgraced Pakistani crickets Salam Butt, left, and Mohammad Asif in Multan, Pakistan, Thursday, Nov 3, 2011. Three Pakistani cricketers Salman Butt, Mohammad Amir, Mohammad Asif and an agent were sent to prison in Britain on Thursday for their involvement in one of the biggest fixing scandals to tarnish the sport.  AP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sabagh1974

thanks...................


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Kagaj ki kasti , wo baarish ka pani..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMRITSAR

Dance said:


> *Participants get ready for the start of Islamabad's German Shepherd Sieger Show 2011. -Photo by Online*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Art enthusiasts pictured at the Center for Excellence in Art and Design MEUT Jamshoro. -Photo by Online*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Students take keen interest in handmade decoration items at a stall during an exhibition held at Government Girls Middle School Chowki Mamraiz in Peshawar.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A participant competes in the Mr Balochistan Body Building competition in Quetta. -Photo by Online*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Attendants at a cattle show in Sukkur pause to witness a camel dance. -Photo by Online*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.dawn.com/wp-content/gallery/land-of-pure/tourapp.jpg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Traditional drummers perform during the Urs of Baba Lasoori Shah in Faisalabad. -Photo by Online*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Donkey- cart riders take part in race from Gulbai to Kothari Parade arranged by Hamara Karachi Foundation on occasion of the Hamara Karachi Festival*



one of the mans with beating drum visited Amritsar at PITEX trade fare oragnised by CII And Karchi tradres.


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance




----------



## Dance




----------



## VanessaK

So many poor people are living in this country that sometimes it is hard to take it...


----------



## Bhim

Sorry if it seems strange question, but how much does one cup of tea cost at those road side shops?
In India I heard it has become Rs5.


----------



## SHAMK9

pakistanis being pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Dance said:


>



what is this? I remember I used to eat it when I was a child. I remember it used to be rubber-like food that was very hard to bite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Zakii said:


> what is this? I remember I used to eat it when I was a child. I remember it used to be rubber-like food that was very hard to bite.



They are called papadum rolls.

Pakistan in pictures | Multimedia | DAWN.COM


----------



## Hyde

Dance said:


> They are called papadum rolls.
> 
> Pakistan in pictures | Multimedia | DAWN.COM



Papadum = Paparr in Urdu i think? papadum shayad indian zubaan main kehte hon ge

I think in Urdu / Punjabi we used to call it something else...

the link you provided isn't working (504 Gateway Time-out)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

Zakii said:


> Papadum = Paparr in Urdu i think? papadum shayad indian zubaan main kehte hon ge
> 
> I think in Urdu / Punjabi we used to call it something else...
> 
> the link you provided isn't working



Yeah I've never heard the word "papadum" before, they might be talking about paparr. Dawn's site is down right now but for the caption of this picture they said that he was making papadum rolls...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave

the boy is selling peacock feathers on the street.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rana4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacit Wave



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dance



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luqman Khan

pakistan. we love every bit of it....


----------



## alexx12lucyy

Hi 
Welcome to this forum site . This is best site . 
Many booksellers told this reporter that the publishing industry is flourishing in Lahore when compared to the slower pace in Karachi


...............................

 Top Ten Classified Website


----------



## SHAMK9




----------



## FCPX

Beautiful pics, brings back many memories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Beautiful pictures !


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

_Diplaced by heavy fighting in the Northern areas of Bajur Agency a young girl carries a tarpaulin and mat back to her tent in Kacha Gari 1, Peshawar, Pakistan._


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

_The Big Pot Tea Man of Peshawar_





_a peshaweri man._


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

_herion-addicts in peshawer_





_Bajaur refugee child in peshawer_





_a street vendor in peshawer_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

_afghan refugee boy in peshawer, 1983._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CometMibro

Keep it coming folks.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Paanwala in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

some very nice culturally rich heritage pics

very nostalgic thread indeed, some very rare n precious pics of old golden days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

During her visit to Pakistan..............
...
..





......................................
..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

hmm emotional reunion between a woman and her father probably


----------



## ghazi52

She is Holloywood actress . When she visited Pakistan.



[Bregs] said:


> hmm emotional reunion between a woman and her father probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................

A Vendor in the famous Bronze Bazaar of Peshawar selling general utensils and decorative ornaments made of Bronze and other metals





.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................................



........................................... . . . . . .

..................................................Pakistani Style........ ...... .......... ....... ......................... 







....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Squashh

[Bregs] said:


> hmm emotional reunion between a woman and her father probably


Thats angelina jolie lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Squashh said:


> Thats angelina jolie lol



nah bro she do not looks like her ?


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nah bro she do not looks like her ?


She is Angelina Jolie................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Squashh

[Bregs] said:


> nah bro she do not looks like her ?


It is her bro, she came as a UN goodwill ambassador.
UNHCR - Angelina Jolie in Pakistan to highlight needs of flood victims
Above pic is taken on same day i suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> She is Angelina Jolie................................



oh wow she looks so different from side pose pics


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................................................
A coppersmith








A reed-weaver







........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeslieEngel

One of the best post.


----------



## Slav Defence

T-Faz said:


> *This is classic:*



Fantastic,Can't stop tears coming out off my eyes!

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
.
.





.1945
..





.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................................










..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adonis

ghazi52 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .1945
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .



Vintage Pakistan?? of 1945??


----------



## ghazi52

......................





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................................
*Kids from the northern areas of Pakistan enjoying a fine winter day.*






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................













Children playing in Gulmit - this week







.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................





..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
Pet show in Lahore





_

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
Saddar , Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........................



.....


----------



## Desertfalcon

ghazi52 said:


> ......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know why, but I liked this one the most. All your pictures are great though. Thanks for posting them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cycling on the streets of DHA , Karachi 






_


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

cricket in Qalqasht, Chitral


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi Race Course in mid 70s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saeed Fareedi

images are not showing in my side ...


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

ghazi52 said:


> ...........................
> Pet show in Lahore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> .


Is this Pakistani lady wearing nose stud (nose-piercing)? Since when has this been in Pakistani fashion?


----------



## Bharat Muslim

Frankly speaking, looking at this thread, I can't tell the difference between India and Pakistan. The difference is very little. Pakistanis are in denial. India and Pakistan are one of the most similar countries in the world.



Saeed Fareedi said:


> images are not showing in my side ...


Same case here albeit for some pics not all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>




lol the old free days for old men, nice share bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanz

abcxyz0000 said:


> Is this Pakistani lady wearing nose stud (nose-piercing)? Since when has this been in Pakistani fashion?



since the beginning many pakistani women have nose piercings


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

People going to a Masjid for Eid prayers 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A pair of Pakistani school children walk to school on a sunny morning in the picturesque Hunza Valley of .Gilgit Baltistan .
Gilgit Baltistan is a scenic territory of North Pakistan,with the world's highest concentration of high mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Saiful Malook Expedition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A women biker rally in Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistani border guard at Khunjerab border post with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cute little Pakistani girls in traditional clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A little Pakistani girl from Mianwali, Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Park Towers, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Same video posted dozen times........................


----------



## swnjo

ahsanhaider said:


> PHARRELL Williams - Happy ( Pakistani Version) Check it out and share, it is the first one made for Pakistan. faces from every city of pakistan,



NICE, but could have been awesome if the video was made like the contemprories from rest of the world,it is always good to see folks goofing around with this song, instead of shooting some random folks minding their business. I understand Pak is very conservative nation but still, some attempt should have been made.


----------



## ghazi52

Shepherd Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A bike rider on a lonely country road in Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>




wow cool kid , the best period of life

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> wow cool kid , the best period of life



True.
Fact of Life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Locals try to keep the traditional Wakhi music alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

MEETING WHITE PEOPLE IN PAKISTAN...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan : A shepherd in Kalaam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Shepherd in Chitral.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LAHORE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Natural freezer in Kaghan, KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Young Makrani girls from coastal Balochistan*




















__

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A street barber shaves his customer at a road side shop in Lahore. Photo by Rana Irfan Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan :Quetta.







Faces of Pakistan :Abbotabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafa51

Very Good Yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ice hockey over frozen attabad lake, hunza, GB

Recent Pic























..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Local Girls at Malam Jabba , Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Town Street Scene

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

IN a far-flung village of Haripur district, an elderly man wakes up each morning to deliver letters. Draped in a warm sweater or shawl, he sets out with a four-foot willow stick to find his way to even the last house in the village over the 12-kilometre-long track through the hills.

This is Muhammad Anwar, the village postman everyone fondly calls Hafiz sahib. He is blind, yet his handicap has not kept him from delivering letters for the past 44 years.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158257015645442

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

ghazi52 said:


> IN a far-flung village of Haripur district, an elderly man wakes up each morning to deliver letters. Draped in a warm sweater or shawl, he sets out with a four-foot willow stick to find his way to even the last house in the village over the 12-kilometre-long track through the hills.
> 
> This is Muhammad Anwar, the village postman everyone fondly calls Hafiz sahib. He is blind, yet his handicap has not kept him from delivering letters for the past 44 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158257015645442



If he is blind, how does he know which letter to deliver to which address?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Street Scenes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

for those who wanted to see, this is from Lahore.





_

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Enjoying a traditional Rickshaw ride in Old Lahore


Faces of Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

ghazi52 said:


> Enjoying a traditional Rickshaw ride in Old Lahore
> 
> 
> Faces of Hunza



So lovely cute baby. 


ghazi52 said:


> for those who wanted to see, this is from Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Girl sitting behind is gorgeous,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pandah Hanging Bridge, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>



The best place to rest, to gain energy with peaceful mind



ghazi52 said:


>



wow a place out of this world surely a painting ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> The best place to rest, to gain energy with peaceful mind
> 
> 
> 
> wow a place out of this world surely a painting ?



Haha...Actual.
Mind blowing picture for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Girls are going to school in heavy snow fall Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan............April 7






Women collecting wood for harsh winters in Gojal Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The mother of Nobel laureate Malala Yousafzai*
*




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Muree






Kalash valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


>




hahahah jeep looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

School Kids from Hunza












Kids from Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

very cute childrens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> very cute childrens



And innocent. Free from politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> And innocent. Free from politics.



well yes perhaps the best phase of life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nomads of Pakistan 







Traditional performers of Pakistan

















_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Diplomat

*Gilgit, Balistan*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Little girls from Hunza







Porter in GB




Cycling near Khunjrab




Old Pashtun in Chaman




School kids from Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

My village.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

ghazi52 said:


> My village.


Apna pind yaad kara diya. Though the difference is that such event would be taking place in a mango orchard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *Young Makrani girls from coastal Balochistan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __





Masha Allah

The last pic is the true reflection of our nation. United colors of Pakistan. All indigenous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> My village.




what a natural way to beat the heat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> what a natural way to beat the heat



Really cold water............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Really cold water............



yea coming straight from the uphills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*A Pashtoon lady doing hooka, 1850s
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> *A Pashtoon lady doing hooka, 1850s
> *



wow amazing picture, so real

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old Bazaar Merchant Peshawar, 1928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yarkhoon Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

superb share bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> superb share bro


Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

Nice pics. Post some landscapes instead of people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Check the Karakorum Highway, Pakistan bicycle ride by two foreigners...the most spectacular landscape and the steep road make it more stunning..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KPK








Peshawar






Peshawar







Swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore






Food Street






Mall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore








At Murree Hill Station







Naran Town

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Lake Saif Ul Malook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flight Attendants of Pakistan International Airlines pose for an in-flight selfie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

interesting photos.

I like the Peshawar ones the most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sawbi. Mardan KPK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

oh wow chilling in open flowing water

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> oh wow chilling in open flowing water


True. Swat is a cold area..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A family of nomads in Dara Zinda, Frontier Region Dera Ismail Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> A family of nomads in Dara Zinda, Frontier Region Dera Ismail Khan.




Life of nomads is very had but they get to travel a lot roaming from here to there, it seems like very adventurous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

[Bregs] said:


> hahahah jeep looks cool


names of Jeep owner is @MastanKhan 
http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...rth-Waziristan-area-due-to-his-decorated-jeep



ghazi52 said:


> Same video posted dozen times........................


i cant see video can you post it again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[Bregs] said:


> Life of nomads is very had but they get to travel a lot roaming from here to there, it seems like very adventurous


They are Afghan nomads, Kuchis.. some have permanently settled in Pak, while these move into Pak seasonally.

They earn livelihood through raising livestock and smuggling stuff like Tractors,cement,wheat and livestock into Afghanistan.

They move to KPK & Southern Panjab from Afghanistan during winter season.

Dara Zinda is a semi tribal region between Baluchistan and KPK... Zhob - Dera Ismail Khan (which also borders Southern Panjab)...

shyt they got hash and weapons (cheap AF)... sell em openly in their shops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are Afghan nomads, Kuchis.. some have permanently settled in Pak, while these move into Pak seasonally.
> 
> They earn livelihood through raising livestock and smuggling stuff like Tractors,cement,wheat and livestock into Afghanistan.
> 
> They move to KPK & Southern Panjab from Afghanistan during winter season.
> 
> Dara Zinda is a semi tribal region between Baluchistan and KPK... Zhob - Dera Ismail Khan (which also borders Southern Panjab)...
> 
> shyt they got hash and weapons (cheap AF)... sell em openly in their shops.




damn then they are security threat too so needs to be monitored



Narendra Trump said:


> names of Jeep owner is @MastanKhan
> http://video.dunyanews.tv/index.php...rth-Waziristan-area-due-to-his-decorated-jeep
> 
> 
> i cant see video can you post it again



hahahah wow mastan khan has very imposing moustache like a true pathan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalasha Women







A herder in Kaghan Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salute to the Mountains Woman

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kids From Hunza Valley Gilgit







Sindh














Baluch kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A dairy shop in the old city. Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan :Gilgit -Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Mir(the head of the royal family) of Hunza on horseback in Karimabad 







Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Salari valley, Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rural children in Khyber-Pakhtunwa


Gilgit -Baltistan















Eid Celebrations in Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cross country biking







Cyclists in Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A shopkeeper in Karimabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI*


M.T khan road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cross country cyclists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Holidaymakers this summer .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

look at this type of Baltis these are full of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

superb share bro, very lively native people



ghazi52 said:


> A dairy shop in the old city. Lahore



wah mast dahi in earthern pots is amazing to taste

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

School children in a remote village in Gilgit-Baltistan 







Dost street scene


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore








Islamabad


----------



## ghazi52

Weekend cyclists in Lahore.


















Lahore College University for Women
















A local football league tournament in Gojal, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> Weekend cyclists in Lahore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lahore College University for Women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A local football league tournament in Gojal, Gilgit-Baltistan


I know these guys personally.


----------



## RangeMaster

Islamabad 








"Dil se Pakistan" youth forum meeting in Islamabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from the Shandur Polo Tournament held recently. Pakistan is the birth place of the ancient sports of Polo .


----------



## ghazi52

Scenes from this year's Shandur Polo Festival held recently.


----------



## Toori

￼





























￼


----------



## ghazi52

On way to Babusar Top, Kaghan Valley, KPK.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangeMaster

Faces of Pakistan 













Armed Forces




Tourists 




Gilgat Baltistan




KPK




Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kids of hunza


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Heartbreaking but a reminder of the thousands of souls we Pak have lost!


Children of a martyred soldier (Maj Mohammad Waseem Faisal Khan, Shaheed) kiss his tomstone*


C

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hunza








Naran Bazar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gali Surjan Singh, Walled City


----------



## ghazi52

Late night + Heavy Fog + Street Light.







•ربّا سچیّا؛ عشق دے روگیاں نوںٰ
یا یار ملا_________ یا مار مکا؛







Sometimes Life goes as complicated as jalebi.


----------



## ghazi52

Tariq road. Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Nevertheless, children rejoiced on hills covered with a blanket of snow in Shangla, even as the precipitation made getting around difficult.

Meanwhile, Murree and its adjoining areas received six inches of snow on Tuesday after a long dry spell. A large number of tourists thronged the hill station and engaged in snowball fights. * for 2017.*







Children walk on a snow-covered hill in Shangla.— Umar Bacha






A man walks on a road covered with snow in Shangla.— Umar Bacha






Children enjoying snow pose for a photo in Shangla.— 






People walk under umbrellas during the first snowfall of the year in Murree.— APP






People walk on a snow-covered road in Shangla.— Umar Bacha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Khalti Lake in Gupis, Ghizer, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sohni Waterfalls, Kaghan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

These traditional vendors sell real winter treat on the streets. When you grab hot roasted nuts in cold hands during chilly winter, it feels not a snack but simply divine food to munch on.

Photo by - Anam Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CHOLISTAN DESERT RALLY 2018 THIS WEEK

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## Fledgingwings

Cant see a single image.only thubnails with red cross.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawari king.....






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## xyxmt

ghazi52 said:


>



yeah it looks beautiful if you just have to spend a day or two, once you have to live 6 months under white blanket then this is the worst sight to see


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thar coal...



....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Baloch Culture Day































*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

BALUCHISTAN CULTURE DAY WAS CELEBRATED ACROSS PAKISTAN THIS WEEK


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

...


----------



## ghazi52

KPK.. River Kabul




















...


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain Swat Valley. KPK





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Delhi Gate, *Lahore in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sache Log Sacha Zamana


----------



## ghazi52

Camel fight - Jahanian 
*Khanewal District*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan :Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Old City Lahore ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

GB...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*PESHAWAR*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Delhi Gate, Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad..............






Lahore......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Academy for the footballers in Karachi Lyari area.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket under the shadow of Mount Rakaposhi, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful view between Talagang and Mianwali..
28 November 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Cholistan !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Colors of 
Tharparkar
*












*Koli tribal women in southeastern Sindh region

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Clock Plaza, Chowk Ghanta Ghar, Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Nagarparkar, Sindh
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore


----------



## ghazi52

Chanan Peer Festival, Bahawalpur


----------



## ghazi52

Kids from Jandrai Upper Dir


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## Mugen

We have to clean our streets! When I visted Lahore, there was so much trash on so many streets, it was really sad to see that people don't look after our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahawalpur

*Chanan Peer Mela *

The mela which bears his name is celebrated in the #Cholistan desert over seven consecutive Thursdays. This year the mela started on February 11. The fifth Thursday is the most popular day and also observed as a local holiday. For hundreds of years, people have come from all corners of Cholistan and beyond to join in the festivities. It is now the most popular festival in southern Punjab, with Hindus and Muslims participating as one in the theatre performances, magic shows, dancing, rides, horse and camel shows, jewelry shopping, and, of course, feasting.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Ground
Parsan Village
Chitral,


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Wajahat Malik, Rickshaw, KKH.* 
*رکشہ چلاس میں *

After easily the toughest day of our journey, we have reached Chilas in Gilgit-Baltistan with Wajahat Malik steering his rickshaw through sharp and dangerous curves of the Karakorams. Our F-16 tayara fought through heavy rainfall through Pattan and did not let us down after its hiccup yesterday. Wajahat is particularly tired but more excited than ever to make it all the way to Khunjerab.


----------



## ghazi52

Annual Summer Camp for Children to be organized at Lok Virsa

May 27, 2019







The National Institute of Folk and Traditional Heritage (Lok Virsa), Ministry of Information and Broadcasting will organize annual Summer Camp for Children (age group: 5 to 14 years) during summer vacation.

The annual Children Summer camp would commence from June 25 at Lok Virsa, aimed at providing basic orientation to children about traditional skills in an entertaining and interactive manner. Master artisans in block printing and lacquer art will be invited to conduct classes.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ishkomen, in Ghizer, near Gilgit. 







Eighty senior citizens visited the scenic Yasen and Gupis valleys in Ghizer district, as part of a two-day outing programme organized by the Aga Khan Social Welfare Board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Clock Plaza, Chowk Ghanta Ghar, Multan



Places to eat nearby are:

Naveed Broast and Biryani, try Namkeen rice with leg piece...killer. 

For those with a sweet tooth, try Rewari Sweets in Hussein Agahi...v.nice ما شاء الله


----------



## ghazi52

Today's evening
@KarimAbad Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Manoor Valley - On the way to Bainsary top

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

KIDS FROM JANDRAI, UPPER DIR, KP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share



ghazi52 said:


>



Haha this one is cool ride for old couple

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Great share




Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

وادی بروغل کی دیہی زندگی —سید مہدی بخاری

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fishing at River Indus ..... Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

salt rocks in Khewra

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1970

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The North face 
Shiger Baltistan
Traditional_cap

Ashraf Baltistani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Prince William and Kate mingle with Kalasha community, experience local culture

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Old Area, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> The North face
> Shiger Baltistan
> Traditional_cap
> 
> Ashraf Baltistani



haha this one is cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.






Life in Broghil Valley. Chitral

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Punjab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khurdoping Pass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh







GB









The Cave Keeper's Room, Shah Allah Ditta caves, Islamabad.

Pc: Mobeen Ansari

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Namak Mandi, Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Mud hills and more from northern Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid Memon

ghazi52 said:


>


which location is this?


----------



## ghazi52

Rawal Dam lake.


----------



## ghazi52

1970 Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

'Song of the Desert', Cholistan







GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

ghazi52 said:


> Hunza


Northern Women are so pretty. MashALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Baltistan
..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Delhi Gate, Lahore in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

@Hakim Dawary look through here, this is Pakistaniat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H. Dawary

Pakhtoon yum said:


> @Hakim Dawary look through here, this is Pakistaniat.



Dera Shaista Dey wror jaana. But my heart belongs to Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Hakim Dawary said:


> Dera Shaista Dey wror jaana. But my heart belongs to Allah.


This isnt a religion hahaha, it's about brotherly love and growth of our people as a United people. Does not matter what they practice or believe in because islam is the preservation of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley













Gulmit Gojal , Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi sea

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thal, Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Khushab. Punjab


----------



## ghazi52

Sapat Bandar, Hingol Balochistan
Pic: Najeeb elum


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cantt Station..


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Syed Israr Haider Naqvi

Mr. Hissa Dar Khan - A hot coal carrier from Muhmand Agency KP.

Published by: Sami Haider


----------



## ghazi52

Govt primary school Janbaik Gantar, Hazara, KP
پرائمری سکول جانبیک گنتڑ آلائی
Photo.... shakeel khan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI FISH MARKET!


----------



## ghazi52

*Waziristan after the recent snowfall.*
*
















*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Quetta, Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

'Smile for the camera boys'', Shangla


----------

